# Wanted Maine Coon or Nowegian Forest Cat



## nikki77 (Jan 10, 2011)

I am looking for either a maine coon or norwegian forest cat as a playmate and companion for my maine coon Aslan who is a 1 year old neutered tabby male. I also have a 14 year old neutered female tabby who is slightly grumpy but tolerates other cats (but is too old to put up with Aslan's constant play tactics!) and two labradors who love outside but have a brilliant temperment. I have 3 children so the cat must be good with them although they are well used to cats. I train young people in animal care so am educated in animal welfare, behaviour and their needs so any cat will be well looked after and will have a permanant home with me. I insure all my animals and feed royal canin maine coon food.
I am not fussy over age (though do want something relatively young so Aslan can grow old with it!), nor am I worried about colour. I would prefer a female(neutered or not as I will sort that) but if a male has a good personality and gets on with other cats that would also be fine. I live in cardiff but am prepared to travel a reasonable distance.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

If you register here they will send you details of cats looking for homes good luck x

Home Page


----------



## nikki77 (Jan 10, 2011)

OK thanks! I have contacted the two rescue charities for the breeds so hopefully will hear something soon!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

there is a breeder in monmouthshire called jeanette hughes her prefix normagikatt norwegian forest cats
she may be able to help you.
have a look on her website under kittens for her phone no
normagikatt.co.uk


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

nikki77 said:


> I am looking for either a maine coon or norwegian forest cat as a playmate and companion for my maine coon Aslan who is a 1 year old neutered tabby male. I also have a 14 year old neutered female tabby who is slightly grumpy but tolerates other cats (but is too old to put up with Aslan's constant play tactics!) and two labradors who love outside but have a brilliant temperment. I have 3 children so the cat must be good with them although they are well used to cats. I train young people in animal care so am educated in animal welfare, behaviour and their needs so any cat will be well looked after and will have a permanant home with me. I insure all my animals and feed royal canin maine coon food.
> I am not fussy over age (though do want something relatively young so Aslan can grow old with it!), nor am I worried about colour. I would prefer a female(neutered or not as I will sort that) but if a male has a good personality and gets on with other cats that would also be fine. I live in cardiff but am prepared to travel a reasonable distance.


Hiya, I just got my 12 week old Maine Coon kitten from NYX maine coons in Bristol. The breeder is lovely and my kitten wolfy is wonderfully behaved and has settled in perfectly within 12 hours  She has a litter of 3 week old kittens that will be ready in about 2 months I assume so maybe you can contact her? I can send you her information if you like. Hope this helps


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

I've got a couple of Normagikatt NFC and they are wonderful. Another welsh breeder of NFC who had an adult that needed a new home is Christine from Landsker who is in Pembrokshire.


----------



## nikki77 (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks all I will look into them!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

yes jeanette hughes has some lovely cats all my wegies are either related to her or landsker what a small world lol


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

any new yet about a coonie or wegie?


----------



## nikki77 (Jan 10, 2011)

I think I have got a lovely NFC male silver tabby! From pembrokeshire and the lady Dawn Foley seems very nice. Am going to have a look at it on Sat! Anyone heard of Dawn or brought cats from her? The cat looks very nice so am hoping it works out.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

nikki77 said:


> I think I have got a lovely NFC male silver tabby! From pembrokeshire and the lady Dawn Foley seems very nice. Am going to have a look at it on Sat! Anyone heard of Dawn or brought cats from her? The cat looks very nice so am hoping it works out.


:thumbup: Good luck let us no how you get on & dont forget pics


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

nikki77 said:


> I think I have got a lovely NFC male silver tabby! From pembrokeshire and the lady Dawn Foley seems very nice. Am going to have a look at it on Sat! Anyone heard of Dawn or brought cats from her? The cat looks very nice so am hoping it works out.


would that be the lovely Amir? I've got two kittens from Dawn [Karlo and Kaisa] just before Xmas and they are real cuddlebugs Karlo especially. We are totally besotted with them! I thought Amir may have been spoken for otherwise would have mentioned Dawn. If you get a chance to see her other cats Normagikatt Elroy is my Kalle and Kyrre's grandad and Normagikatt Bonita is their sister!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

in fact that could be Kaisa in the bottom left picture on Dawn's website with Amir or it could be her sister Bonnie

have decided it is in fact Bonnie


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i see a dawn parkin on the nfcc website is that the same lady?


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i'm excited let us know how you get on


----------



## nikki77 (Jan 10, 2011)

I am excited too! Aslan is going to be one happy cat tomorrow afternoon! Thanks everyone x Yes it is Amir and what a small world....


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

jenny armour said:


> i see a dawn parkin on the nfcc website is that the same lady?


yes it is the same


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

how did you visit go yesterday?


----------



## nikki77 (Jan 10, 2011)

Yep picked up Amir! He is gorgeous! Have had a debate with the family and he is now called Merlin. Aslan growled at him for a bit and then the two have been very close, being inqisitive about each other si fingers crossed! DAwn was lovely


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

thats good news. Like the new name. It would be good to see some pictures of him. Yes Dawn is lovely.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

so glad it is working out for you and merlin. pictures please


----------



## nikki77 (Jan 10, 2011)

well merlin is still hiding but have introduced me as his new mum with a bit of ham and a brush which he enjoyed! Aslan not really bothered but not playmates yet, more time needed there I think. I am getting him neutered and chipped so hopefully Aslan will be better. I think he is so used to having the grumpy 14 year old I have not playing and growling, he has picked up her bad habit lol! I dont know how to post pics??


----------

